# SHENYANG | Projects & Construction



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang CBD


















Crazy masterplan, don't know anything about it









Another group of skyscrapers. The tallest one is 220m









Single projects

Pioneer International Mansion, 350m, 88f. Current status is unknown to me, it might be cancelled. It's a very old proposal anyway.









Shenyang Twin Towers, 280m, very unknown project recently approved (source, in English) Something is wrong with the render... Where are the twins??? 









Conceptual render of the CBD, you can see the pre-designed twins there.










Northeast International Trade Center, 260m, 60-70 floors. This project has a very long history. The design has been changed and cancelled many times, here are they all, so you can forget the cancelled ones:

First version, over 300m and 80 floors









Later one









The height was reduced to 260-280m









Final design, under construction already, the height could have been increased again



























Zhengda Jinmao Mansion, 200m, 56 floors









Shenyang Fortune Center, 46 floors









Shengshi Haolin Plaza, the taller one is over 220m and has 55 floors









Huangchao Wanxin Mansion, 2x 40f









Huibao Commerce Plaza, 40f









Nianhua Internatioal Mansion Tower









Guangda Mansion









More projects























































Construction pictures



























Subway planned lines










*** Shenyang Globe International Building/ 沈阳环球国际大厦, 260m, under construction according to ssp. Anybody has a render of this one?

Enjoy!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shenyang have a pretty cool CBD going up too, Northeast International Trade Center is very interesting, but i have no idea whats the latest design of the tower.

Thanks fro posting z0rg! :yes:


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never even heard of this city! Amazing!


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Little does everyone know, shenyang is one of the most populous city in china, not just the northeast region. It's defintely a match for guangzhou or tianjin if not beijing or shanghai in term of population.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Shenyang is the largest city in the northeast of China (although some may argue that this title should go to Harbin). A lot of activities going on there, hope the whole northeast region would benefit from these developments!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Huge update!

Conceptual design of the coming Shenyang CBD. The plan includes 3 projects over 300m and 400m tower in a further future.









This image is quite conceptual too, they picked several projects just to show the aspect of this area in the future. The only real project is the one on the left.









The cluster nowadays









This tower is almost finished, 200m~









180m, 44f twin towers









First International City, 150m









180m









Yifeng International Plaza









No info


----------



## _docomo (Mar 15, 2006)

*ohhh.... interesting*

Hmm, some interesting things happening in China... Probably an understatement. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

yes. shenyang is a large city in China. she deserves the developments.
great job zorg.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

thank you very much z0rg


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, didn't expect that coming... Nice work... :yes:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This is just amazing!!!! 75 floors~!


----------



## forzagrifo (Oct 2, 2004)

Awesome. Great to see Dongbei getting its fair share of development.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Funhua Commercial Plaza


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Lord !











Welcome to the future !!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the one tower looks really like a replica from ICC


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah looks great I like the tower in the right:cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*KPF's Twin Towers released: 300m+!!: Hang Lung Plaza*

Location : Qingnian Street, Shenhe District, Shenyang
Main Usage : Commercial, office, hotel and serviced apartment
Total Gross Floor Area: 920,000 sq.m

Project Descriptions:

* The Contract for National Land Use Right was signed with Shenyang Plan and Land Resources Bureau in August 2006.
* Shenyang City Hang Lung Plaza is located on the south side of City Plaza, along Qingnian Street, Shenhe District of Shenyang City.
* The City Plaza is the definitive landmark in Shenyang City, with the Liaoning Grand Theatre and Liaoning Museum to the east, the Municipal Government Building to the west and the central business district to the north.
* Qingnian Street runs along the centre of Shenyang City and is known as the Golden Corridor. The Corridor forms a major part of the urban development strategy of Shenyang City, the capital city of Liaoning Province.
* The newly proposed No. 2 metro line will run along The Golden Corridor with subway stations at the City Plaza and Qingnian Street.
* The construction is anticipated to be commenced in 2007.
* Office towers over 300m are to be constructed, which will be among the tallest office buildings in the Northeast provinces;
* Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates;
* World-class shopping mall, office towers and 6-star hotels are to be built along the Qingnian Street, the "Golden Corridor" that offers direct access to Shenyang Taoxian International Airport. The twin office towers sit opposite the City Plaza, which was awarded one of the "Best National Cultural Plaza" by the Cultural Bureau in 2006.




























http://www.hanglung.com/contents.asp?articleid=2194


----------



## Origami (Jul 24, 2006)

*Global Warming and Flooding??*

Global Warming and Flooding??



> A study by the World Bank and China's National Environmental Protection Agency projects that a doubling of global CO2 concentrations would have the following impacts: storms and typhoons would become more extreme and frequent; much of the coastline, including the economic powerhouses of Hong Kong, Guangdong and Shanghai, would face severe flooding (an area the size of Portugal would be inundated and an estimated 67 million people displaced); and agriculture would be affected most strongly of all, with increased drought and soil erosion lowering average yields of wheat, rice and cotton and reducing production of livestock and fish.
> http://www.emagazine.com/view/?1049


----------



## emzeti (Jun 13, 2006)

shenyang international building...nice!!

thnks friend for sharing...


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

z0rg said:


> *KPF's Twin Towers released: 300m+!!: Hang Lung Plaza*
> 
> Location : Qingnian Street, Shenhe District, Shenyang
> Main Usage : Commercial, office, hotel and serviced apartment
> ...


omg,this twins looks so sleak, hope they wil build it,cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Orgasmic

:drool:


----------



## Northern Lotus (Jul 24, 2006)

Very impressive porjects indeed.

Sorry to be so practical, does anyone know the vancancy rate of office spaces in the city? Are most projects pre-leased?
I understand that Shanghai is about 9% vancancy rate which is quite average compared with the ones in the US.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More about Fan Hua Commercial Plaza


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another huge cluster of projects. Richgate City. The two tallest ones are 320m, there is another couple of 200m+ too.

沈阳华府天地项目是沈阳市单体建筑最“高”、规模最“大”的标志建筑群，是沈阳腾飞的标志，项目占地面积约17万M2，规划总建筑面积190万M2，是典型的城市现代服务业集聚区。总投资近100亿元人民币。项目分为两期开发，一期占地5万M2，建筑面积40万M2，沈阳华府天地购物中心在2007年11月正式营业。二期占地面积12万M2，建筑面积150万M2，将建成沈阳最高、最大的两栋标志性建筑（320M），2007年下半年开工建设。建成后将真正成为一个能满足一站式服务需要，集购物、美食、休闲、娱乐、文化、康体、服务、旅游、酒店、写字楼、会议中心、酒店式公寓等多功能为一体的城市综合体。

华府天地项目一期占地5万m2，建筑面积40万m2。地下两层，群楼五层，塔楼五幢。群楼和地下一层将建成东北最大的美式购物中心SHOPPING MALL，计划2007年底正式营业。

沈阳华府天地购物中心集购物、餐饮、文化、休闲、娱乐、服务多功能于一体，是东北最具规模和特色的体验式 SHOPPING MALL。大连影院、金钱豹国际美食城、汤姆熊娱乐城、hola家居等国际知名品牌强势入住沈阳华府天地购物中心。华府天地的一切商业因子都在展现国际化的外扩力，与全球流行同步同行。

沈阳华府是第一个国际规范化的城市综合体项目，第一个规模最大的现代化服务业集聚区项目；第一个规模最大的现代化服务业集聚区项目；第一个功能最全的商业地产项目；第一个适度超前先导型现代服务业项目。

区位优势 得天独厚

1．城市心脏 　　　　　
华府天地项目位于沈阳市区中心。

2. CBD门户
华府天地项目地处沈阳繁华的CBD（中央商务区）门户，沈阳CBD和上海陆家嘴是中国仅有的两个金融商贸开发区。

3. ‘金廊’龙头
华府天地项目处在“中央都市走廊”，即金廊的龙头位置。

交通便捷 配套极佳

沈阳中央商务区CBD，是东北唯一以“金融商贸产业”为重点的省级开发区，与上海陆家嘴并称。在这一区域内将树立起60多座A级写字楼、五星级酒店、高档公寓等现代化设施，吸引投资数以百亿。

HOPSCA模式
塑造中国最大城市综合体
HOPSCA体现了“资源集合，功能集全”的优势。是由传统的“纯居住生活区”向“高级酒店－甲级写字楼－生态公园－商业－休闲－公寓”的综合模式的演变。她不是各种物业形态简单拼加，而是通过科学规划达到布局合理、功能匹配、特点鲜明的效果。是国际公认最先进的复合地产模式，是特大型城市“现代服务业集聚区”的成功模式。对城市的经济发展和功能配套将起到极大的推动作用，必将释放出非凡能量，形成“旋涡效应”和“辐射效应”，创造巨大的需求空间和商机。

中国最大美式购物中心之一
华府天地项目一期占地5万m2，建筑面积40万m2。地下两层，群楼五层，塔楼五幢。群楼和地下一层将建成东北最大的美式购物中心SHOPPING MALL，计划2007年底正式营业。

沈阳华府天地购物中心集购物、餐饮、文化、休闲、娱乐、服务多功能于一体，是东北最具规模和特色的体验式 SHOPPING MALL。大连影院、金钱豹国际美食城、汤姆熊娱乐城、hola家居等国际知名品牌强势入住沈阳华府天地购物中心。华府天地的一切商业因子都在展现国际化的外扩力，与全球流行同步同行。

强强联手 国际品质

沈阳华府天地项目是由香港•上海置业有限公司（系香港主板上市公司HK1207）和沈阳华锐集团下属的沈阳华锐房地产开发有限公司合资组建的中外合资企业，共同投资开发建设。

香港•上海置业有限公司1993年成立，1999年于香港联合交易所独立上市，是一个集住宅、商业、酒店业、写字楼物业开发与租售并举的综合性房地产运营商。创造著名的“绿州花园”品牌，开发过众多的优秀项目，曾荣获“上海市房地产开发企业综合实力50强”、“中国房地产明星企业”、“上海地产18年十大房地产企业”等各种奖项几十个，在中国境内外具有相当高知名度。

沈阳华锐集团是以房地产开发、项目投资、商业运营为核心业务的大型现代企业集团。先后成功开发有众多备受社会关注的项目，荣获辽宁省房地产开发企业30 强、2005年中国地产百杰等二十余项奖项。位于2005年全市房地产纳税大户前5强， 05、06连续两年进入沈阳房地产开发综合实力20强，在业内赢得了较高的声誉，获得消费者广泛认可。

总建筑面积：190万平方米，华府天地项目一期占地5万m2，建筑面积40万m2。地下两层，群楼五层，塔楼五幢。群楼和地下一层将建成东北最大的美式购物中心SHOPPING MALL，计划2007年底正式营业。 华府天地项目二期占地面积12万m2，建筑面积150万m2。将建有沈阳第一高楼的标志性建筑（H:320M），计划07年下半年开工建设。 









































































Links (Chinese only)
http://sy.focus.cn/votehouse/280075.html
http://sy.focus.cn/group/photo.php?group_id=280075&album_id=-10


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Great explanation about some of Shenyang's main projects here (by wangcyxx, from ss.cn)










^^
Plot 1 is 国际金融中心/ International Finance Center. Supertall project developed by Henderson Land group (HK), no images yet. 
Plot 2 is 东北世贸广场/ Northeast International Trade Center, 260m
Plot 3 is 华府天地/ Richgate project, 2x320m and 2x200m+
Plot 4 is still unknown
Plot 5 is 财富中心二期 / Fortune Plaza phase II, 160m+


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Better render of SR Town. Two tallest are 280m-300m+


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Unreal . . .


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

if half of that gets built it will be incredible. Nice work z0rg :cheers1:


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

Shenyang... incredible, I don't where is it, but I have to go there in the future!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

potipoti said:


> Shenyang... incredible, I don't where is it, but I have to go there in the future!!


Look at the black dot.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another big project
1x 270m, 66 floors and 2x43 floors


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Another big project
> 1x 270m, 66 floors and 2x43 floors


This project is called the Shenyang Maoye City, includes one 270m tower two 43 floor towers and a large mall.The report said its construction started yesterday~


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shenyang is the largest city in north east china. nice work, zorg!!!


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I am surprised how z0rg got all the information!
potipoti:
A train journey from Shenyang to Beijing is around 3.5 hours, so next time you go to Beijing, you can spend a weekend in Shenyang. From Shenyang, you can visit Dalian, another beautiful northeastern coastal city.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang Wulihe City.
Developed by Shimao Group
Cost: 15 billion RMB (around 1.5 billion euro)
Completion in 2010
13 residential skyscrapers + 8 office/hotel skyscrapers (just guessing)
Tallest: 300m+. Mixed use, hotel+hotel apartments. Others unknown. No of floors unknown.

















































Sources

世茂·五里河项目今天奠基 沈城地标再次刷新

“金廊”的核心区域——— 青年大街与文萃路交汇处，即将崛起一座高达300米的世茂·五里河。5月27日上午，在五里河项目工地举行了奠基仪式。这个总投资超过150亿元的现代化标志性建筑群再次将金廊地标高度刷新。　　该项目东临青年大街、北接文体路，作为“金廊”的第一个节点，具有得天独厚的交通优势和环境优势，喜来登、万豪等高级酒店环绕，并且已开工的沈阳市地铁二号线在地块处设有站点，交通十分便利。“世茂·五里河”地块原址为沈阳市五里河体育场。世茂房地产以16亿元购得五里河地块，将引入前瞻性的国际化设计理念，建设成为东北地区现代服务业的新地标。
“我们将邀请国际著名的建筑设计公司组成设计团队进行五里河项目的建筑设计，力求将五里河打造成为沈阳城市新名片。”在谈到对五里河项目新的规划设想时，世茂房地产董事局主席许荣茂对记者说，在这个总建筑面积超过160万平方米的地段，五里河项目将建设成集超五星级酒店、高档写字楼、高端商业和高尚住宅于一体，数十栋百米高的超大规模建筑集群，其中最高建筑为酒店和服务式公寓的综合楼，将以300米的高度成为沈阳第一楼。
　　“目前，我们已经成功开发了上海世茂滨江花园等近20个大中城市超大型房地产项目，我们很有信心将这项工程做好。”许荣茂表示世茂房产将结合沈阳市的发展，投入到结合城市的整体发展形势中。世茂·五里河将建新型示范住宅区、顶级别墅、超五星级酒店、行政办公、旅游娱乐、休闲购物于一体的大型综合性项目开发。
“今后5到10年，将是沈阳城市化进程大提速的关键时期，‘金廊’的开发建设，将对这一进程的速度与质量产生巨大和深远的影响，而世茂·五里河占据了金廊上的龙头点位，从项目的核心位置和规划高度来说，它的开工标志着沈阳经济发展战略核心的又一大规模综合性项目正式启动。”沈阳市市委书记陈政高说，世茂· 五里河对“金廊”发展起到举足轻重的作用，世茂·五里河项目的启动将推动沈阳经济大提速。
　　据了解，整个建设工期分三期进行，预计2010年所有建设项目全部竣工。


Another piece of info

http://www.shimaogroup.com

世茂官方网站(http://www.shimaogroup.com)还未来得及发布这条新闻，可真新呀~~



最新的关于这个项目的新闻还是去年摘牌的新闻,让我们回顾一下吧:

世茂房地产成功摘得沈阳原五里河体育场地块


12月20日，世茂房地产控股有限公司以人民币16亿元成功摘得沈阳市原五里河体育场地块。这是世茂房地产控股有限公司今年在内地第6次增加大型地块储备，该地块的取得是世茂继基本完成长三角地区发展战略后，逐步完善环渤海地区发展战略的重要步骤，也是首次进入辽宁省房地产市场。
沈阳是辽宁省省会，也是国家振兴东北战略的首要城市和东北区域中心城市，也是全国十大人口城市之一，工业基础雄厚，基础设施改善迅速，发展前景广阔。
五里河体育场地块占地逾270亩，位于沈阳市核心城区黄金地段，有喜来登、万豪等高级酒店毗邻，是沈阳城市发展核心轴“金廊”的关键部位，已开工的沈阳市地铁二号线在地块处设有站点，发展优质商业办公物业、五星级酒店和高品质住宅的条件非常优越。该地块曾是中国最为著名的足球胜地，2001年中国国家足球队在此成功进入世界杯，五里河体育场由此而蜚声海内外。
该地块将开发建设成为总规模超过150万平方米的综合项目，包括高品质住宅、优质商用和办公物业、豪华五星级酒店及相关配套设施，项目品质和营运水平将达到东北地区一流水平，该地块也将从原来文体名胜发展成为东北地区现代服务业的新地标，进一步提升“金廊”的含金量，助力沈阳成为未来东北亚地区重要的现代门户城市之一。

摘自世茂官方网站(http://www.shimaogroup.com)


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Never mind


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

do you know something about it?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

This looks very similar to Shanghai IFC (which by the way has started rising above ground now):


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Project by Poly Group. It isn't official yet. It reminds me to Zhengzhou's Greenland Square project.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Chart by Wangcyxx.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Shenyang Olympic Sports Centre*










A 70,000-seat stadium that is currently nearing completion.

The complex will also include a 10,000-seat indoor gymnasium, a 4,000-seat aquatics centre, and a 4,000-seat tennis stadium. I'm not sure of the location of this sports complex.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

williamhou2005 said:


> This project is called the Shenyang Maoye City, includes one 270m tower two 43 floor towers and a large mall.The report said its construction started yesterday~


^It's taller than Chongqing maoye city(240m only),which is a twin tower though.^^


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Chart by Wangcyxx.


Shenyang is nearing Chongqing.:bash: Congratulations,anyway.:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> *Shenyang Olympic Sports Centre*A 70,000-seat stadium that is currently nearing completion.
> 
> The complex will also include a 10,000-seat indoor gymnasium, a 4,000-seat aquatics centre, and a 4,000-seat tennis stadium. I'm not sure of the location of this sports complex.


the design is damned futuristic. i love it!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> *Shenyang Olympic Sports Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...Cool stadium!! i ask you only : $$$___ billion??


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

沈阳最新重点摩天项目分析文字版07.5.28整理

沈阳最新重点关注摩天项目 文字版（排名按照关注值大小） 稍后提供图文版


总评：不同于以往 新项目开发商实力让人放心 而且出现了世界级的设计 沈阳真正迎来的建筑史上的春天 欢迎补充

总计：400米+:4座 300-400米:8座 200-300米:5座



世茂五里河广场 建筑群 其中300米*2座 100米+*20座 五里河商务区 状态：正式开工
开发商：香港世茂 开发商实力：5 建成概率：4.5 关注值：5
点评：建在沈阳市五里河体育场遗址 开发商实力及150亿的大投入同样令人感叹 效果图超震撼！2010年完工的预计时间让人感受到香港开发商的强大实力


恒隆城市广场 建筑群 其中300米+ *2座 市府广场 状态：启动准备中
开发商：香港恒隆 开发商实力：5 建成概率：4.5 关注值：5
点评：强大的开发商 沈阳市黄金地段 来自美国KPF近乎完美的设计规划 堪称沈阳建筑史上新标杆


国际金融中心 300米+ 北站CBD 状态：拆迁进行中
开发商：香港恒基兆业 开发商实力：5 建成概率：4.5 关注值：5
点评：同样强大的开发商 沈阳CBD中心 未出炉的规划图令人浮想联翩


华府2期 建筑群 其中200米+ *2座 320米*2座 北站CBD 状态：地基中
开发商：香港•上海置业&沈阳华锐集团 开发商实力：4 建成概率：4 关注值：5
点评：总投资100亿 华府1期进展顺利 2期楼群效果图令人震撼


东北世贸 260米 北站CBD 状态：地上3层 施工进行中地上5层
开发商：恒基集团 开发商实力：3 建成概率：4.5 关注值：5
点评：之前进度缓慢 07年沈河区重点项目 随着开发商元气恢复 希望在今年可以顺利封顶 市民对其关注度不减


SR IBT 300米+ 浑南 状态：设想中
开发商：韩国SR 开发商实力：3 建成概率：3 关注值：4.5
点评：来自韩国的开发商实力一般 但SR新城的成功使开发商做出了建77层SR IBT的决定 其高度吸引不少市民关注 预计07下半年开工


龙之梦亚太中心 400米*4座 沈矿地块 状态：准备中
开发商：上海长峰集团 开发商实力：4 建成概率：2 关注值：4
点评：投资200亿 在沈矿地块无论如何让人无法相信 炒作嫌疑偏大


皇朝万鑫 200米 五里河商务区 状态：即将封顶
开发商： 开发商实力：3.5 建成概率：4.5 关注值：4
点评：一直都很顺利 


茂业广场 280米 金廊五里河商务区 状态：正式开工
开发商：深圳茂业 开发商实力：4 建成概率：4 关注值：4
点评：很有实力的开发商


万象城 ???米 金廊 状态：准备开工
开发商：香港华润集团 开发商实力：4.5 建成概率：4.5 关注值：4
点评：同样令人期待的40亿的大项目


亿丰广场 建筑群 其中150米?*1 浑南 状态：地基中
开发商：上海亿丰 开发商实力：3.5 建成概率：4 关注值：3.5
点评：浑南重点项目 但由于没有超高 关注度不高


泛華商業廣場 150米?*2 浑南 状态：地基中
开发商：泛華建設集團 开发商实力：3.5 建成概率：4 关注值：3.5
点评：效果图很漂亮 07年初顺利开工


新华国际金融中心 建筑群 120米*4座 市政府 状态：已开工
开发商： 香港新华 开发商实力：3 建成概率：4.5 关注值：3.5
点评：新华科技大厦周围4栋高密度金融大厦 晒了一年 即将开工


东森商务总部 建筑群 180?米1座 市政府 状态：已开工
开发商： 香港万誉集团 开发商实力：3 建成概率：4 关注值：3.5
点评：市政府后边 住宅部分已经开工 进度令人满意


领先国际城 148m 金廊 状态：地上10层停滞中
开发商： 沈阳新拓置业 开发商实力：2 建成概率：4 关注值：2
点评：高度缩水 进度缓慢 市民很失望


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

can u translate ^^?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ I've tryed to translate all relevant info. They posted some figures based on the probabilities of each project to become real, but I don't think that's too important.

*Shimao Wulihe Plaza*: 2x300m+ + 20x100m+
Developed by Shimao Group, to be completed within 2010.

*Hang Lung Plaza Twins*: 2x300m+
Developed by Hang Lung Group. Architect KPF

*International Finance Center*: 300m+
Developed by Henderson Land Group. No images yet. Located at North Station CBD.

*Richgate City* phase 2: 2x320m+ and several 200m+
Developed by Hong Kong and Shanghai Real Estate and Shenyang Huarui Group. Located at North Station CBD.

*North East WTC*: 260m
Developed by Henderson Land. Located at North Station CBD.

*SR IBT*: 300m+
Developed by Korean SR Group. To be started in 2007 H2. Images no released yet.
^^ I've noticed that in some preliminar renders this one could be a twin project: Image.

*Dragon Dream Pacific Center*: 4x400 meters
Developed by Shanghai Changfeng Group. Recently announced, no images yet.

*Huangchao Wanxin*: 200m
To be built next to Wulihe City project.

*Maoye Plaza*: 280m
Developed by Shenzhen Maoye Group. To be built next to Wulihe City.

*Wanxiang City*: Unknown height
To be developed by Hong Kong China Resources Group

*Yifeng Plaza Building*: 150m
Developed by Shanghai Yifeng Group.

*Fenghua Commercial Plaza*: 2x150m
Developed by Fenghua Group.

*Xinhua International Finance Center*: 4x120m
Developed by Xinhua

*ETTV Business Headquarters*: 180m~

*First International City*: 148m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Now a quick supertall list. I tryed to make some heights more specific taking concrete figures posted at ss.cn for each project.

Dragon Dream Pacific Center 1: 400m~ (Proposed)
Dragon Dream Pacific Center 2: 400m~ (Proposed)
Dragon Dream Pacific Center 3: 400m~ (Proposed)
Dragon Dream Pacific Center 4: 400m~ (Proposed)
Rich Gate City 1: 350m~ (U/C)
Hang Lung Plaza 1: 340m (U/C)
Shenyang International Finance Center: 340m (Proposed) 
Hang Lung Plaza 2: 320m~ (U/C)
Rich Gate City 2: 320m (U/C)
Wulihe City 1: 300m+ (Apprroved)
Wulihe City 2: 300m+ (Approved)
SR IBT: 300m+ (Proposed)< This could become a twin project


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Top International Plaza


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

East International Center


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast WTC has started construction


















Fenghua Commercial Plaza has been started too


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another MONSTER porject!! Shenyang is going crazy!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

ETTV Business Headquarters: 180m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Century Plaza, 260m


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

as expected from a Chinese city


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another render of the concept plan for SR Town, the twin towers are expected to be 280-330m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

z0rg said:


> *Dragon Dream Pacific Center*: 4x400 meters
> Developed by Shanghai Changfeng Group. Recently announced, no images yet.


First conceptual images are out, but they are planning "only" 2x400m now.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang International Finance Center is out too, 420m and 89 floors. They are starting it next month.










Google translation:
沈阳国际金融中心长到420米 成长江以北最高楼 Shenyang international financial center grow to 420 meters north of the Yangtze River into the highest floor http://news.tom.com 　 / 2007年08月23日 15时05分 At 3:05 p.m. on August 23, 2007 　 华商网-华商晨报 Knowledge-Chinese Business Morning News

关键字：国际金融中心 最高楼 Keywords : international financial center tallest building

晨报讯 东北第一高楼的记录再长90米，沈阳国际金融中心身高将达420米，与国内第一高楼———上海金茂大厦（420.5米）几乎相当。 Northeast Morning News -- the first high-rise to re-record 90 meters, Shenyang international financial center will be 420 meters tall, with the first domestic high Shanghai Jinmao Tower --- (420.5 meters), almost equal. 昨日，沈阳金融商贸开发区透露，此楼今年9月正式奠基。 Yesterday, Shenyang disclosed financial and business zone, the House in September this year, official groundbreaking.

沈阳金融商贸开发区有关官员介绍说，未来建成的沈阳国际金融中心将是一个“细高挑”，建有89层。 Shenyang financial and trade development zone officials said that the future of Shenyang built an international financial center will be a "small tall", a 89-storey building. 建成后，这里将主要以金融机构为主，同时还 When completed, this will be a major financial institutions mainly, but also
将建起五星级酒店。 Five-star hotels will be built.

这座高楼预计在4年后建成，将成为长江以北最高的高楼。 The tower is expected in the four years after the completion of the north of the Yangtze River will become the highest tower. 

http://news.tom.com/2007-08-23/OI27/25510520.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Latest subway plan. No more info.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Better renders of Maoye Plaza: 1x280m, 65~fl; 1x180m, 1x160m


















Wanda Plaza


----------



## dodge321 (Sep 5, 2007)

The renders look awesome...good to see threads on some less well known chinese cities. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

yes, Chinese tier-2 cities are drawing more and more attentions. 

China's Second-Tier Cities Catch Investors' Eyes

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118947897840623531.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Model of Sunrise International City. It should be 300m+ for sure!! What a huge pity they left the twin tower plan, it had become a tradition in Shenyang already 

This plan has changed many times. I hope they'll keep the 377m, 77 floor figure.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images of Dragon Dream Pacific Center, 2x400m, many of 150m+


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Boring, i hate this kind of urban planning, so monotonus.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Maoye Plaza u/c


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, that's a damn big hole for


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some updates

First International City, 148m, 38fl




























EETV Business Headquarters, 180m




































Xinhua International Finance Center



























North East WTC


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

i'm going to be critical over many of these buildings. Their design doesn't seem top notch.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some details about Shimao Wulihe City. The no. of floors of these buildings will be 38, 43, 48 and 52. The two tallest will be around 70-75 I guess.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast Media Culture Plaza/东北传媒文化广场, 230m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang Plaza


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Wanxiang Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ That's the idea. They are supposed to immitate some style of Hanfu


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Konggang Mansion, two proposals


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ z0rg*

OMG! Shenyang has gone crazy. :nuts: All those proposals are uber-ambitious. :banana: :applause: epper:

BTW, what's with Harbin? Why isn't it as booming as it's 'Northeastern Rustbelt' cousin? :?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More updates by endif from skyscrapers.cn 

There are so many big projects being approved in Shenyang, some of them are really huge. However, this city is still very unnoticed 

East International Center (东大国际中心), 200m, 46 floors. Construction supposed to be on going, should be started soon.


















Northeast WTC (东北世贸), 260m, 60 floors. Rising fast



























First International City (领先国际城), 148m. Growing very fast too!


















No updates for any supertall this time.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Wanxiang Plaza


Unreal ! 

Who is the architect ?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang is planning another major tower, probably above 300m. 
Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center. They say it will have 70-80 floors.

沈阳新世界国际会展中心（五星级）
项目编号:0114142

项目类别: 公共建筑项目 酒店与餐饮 商业项目 发布日期: 2007-8-20 
报道次数: 第（2）次 项目性质: 新建 
工程地址: 辽宁沈阳市和平区浑河桥西侧，北邻青年大街 邮编: 
建筑规模: 100万平米 投资额: 680000（万人民币） 
项目简介: 性质：拟建国际会展中心（集会议展览中心、酒店、办公楼、商场及餐饮娱乐设施等为一体），会议展览中心地下2层，地上3层，办公酒点区域计划70-80 层，包括会议展览中心建筑面积为12万平米；五星级酒店建筑面积为11万平米；购物中心建筑面积为16万平米；酒店式公寓建筑面积为29万平米。以及其他配套设施等。


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

neverending supertall-boom :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang Plaza, 150m+ twins


















Maoye Plaza, 280m, 180m, 160m


















Shimao Wulihe City, 2x300m~, 18x150m+.


















Century Huafeng Plaza, 260m


















Huangchao Wanxin, 200m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More about Shenyang SR City Phase 4: IBT Tower.
Main tower will have 77 floors, it is confirmed. Another 7x40fl will be built.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i like the design of the main tower. and with 77F it has the chance to be a supertall


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

上海建工集团又获大项目 沈阳茂业城286.8米

海建工集团拓展国内建筑市场又获大项目。沈阳市第一高楼———沈阳茂业城这座由高286.6米、70层办公楼和其它不同高度共3幢高楼组成的建筑群，经过激烈角逐，其施工总承包权已由上海建工集团获得。
沈阳茂业城工程坐落于沈阳市行政、文化和经济中心的沈河区内，与辽宁电视台、沈阳电视台隔街相望。工程占地面积2.56万平方米，包括1幢高286.8米的办公楼、1幢高180米的公寓楼，1幢高150米的住宅楼等组成，工程计划于2010年建成。


Finally, Maoye/Moi Plaza will be 286.8m, 70 floors.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

2x380m might be coming.

和平的沈阳东方国际广场

沈阳东方国际广场项目位址：沈阳市中华路南约 100米，太原街（步行街）东侧，天津南街西侧，民主广场（南二马路）以北，咸阳路以南的三个街区内。
可惜图片太大了，怎么剪切也到不了１２８Ｋ以内，没有办法上传了，给大家个地址自己看吧，
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_43b7076d01000bif.html
另外作者提到了一个信息，我看应该是沈阳裕景中心的消息，原文如下：
金廊中山交汇地块超高层概念设计
有幸接触超高层建筑,从上周五开始学习超高层有关知识,周一出了四套方案,周二甲方看过之后选中三套,正在制作效果图.造型的问题比较头疼.今天周三了,已经提给效果图公司两套方案造型,第三套中六栋超高层,已经定出一组造型.其他的有些意向,没有体量推敲,不知是否合适...
方案一为考虑回迁住宅设计,其中有2栋380米超高层.
方案二为5栋超高层,其中2栋也达到了380米.
方案三为6栋超高层,高度待定.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Unbelievable :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang tallest projects:

Shenyang International Finance Center: 420m, 89 floors. Approved (plot being cleared).

Dragon Dream Pacific Center: 2x400m. Approved, final design unreleased, only conceptual images.

Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers: 2x330m+, final heights expected to be 388m, 350m, but it is unconfirmed. Approved, hole being dug.

Rich Gate City Phase 2: 2x320m (confirmed), 2x280-300m (unconfirmed). Approved, hole being dug.

Wulihe City: 2x300m. Approved.

*Shenyang Sun Rise City Phase 4: IBT Tower*: 77 floors (confirmed), height expected to be around 370m. Approved.

*Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center*: 70-80 floors, height expected to be above 300m. Proposed. No images.

*Shenyang Oriental International Plaza*: 2x380m. Proposed. No images.

Total: 13-15 supertalls.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some updates by our dear endif.

Galaxy International Plaza looks finished









North East WTC, 260m, 60fl



























Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers, 2x330m+



























EETV Business Headquarters









Xinhua International Center


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More high quality renders of Moi Plaza.

1x286.8m, 70 floors
1x180m, 56 floors
1x150m, 43 floors


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

HUGE NEWS

They confirmed that Rich Gate City will be composed by 4 supertalls. 1x398m and 3x320m+. Still no info about floors.

http://www.ln.xinhuanet.com/2007-12/10/content_11890917.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another big one coming, around 220m, 50 floors I guess.

Shenyang Central Plaza (沈阳中汇广场)

Shenyang – Central Plaza
Location
The property is located at the Huanggu District, the Central Administration Region of Shenyang. It is at the north of the Golden Corridor, which has been the commercial hub of the city.

Shenyang is the economic capital of Liaoning Province in northeast China and is expected to benefit from the recent policy of the Central Government to revitalise the three major northeast provinces in the area.

Project Description
Central Plaza is a mixed office, residential, serviced-apartment, hotel and retail development with a total gross floor area of approximately 243,000 square metres on completion. This project will be developed into one of the best contemporary multi-use complexes in Shenyang and is expected to be completed in around 2010.

Current Status
Relocation and foundation work for the site of thisroject has been completed. Construction work for phase I is in progress





















Posted by jep2000


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Final Height of Century Huafeng Plaza announced










王建波：地下越往下越困难。因为水压比较高，为明年开春以后做好准备工作，争取明年年底之前住宅部分能够达到销售条件，整个楼盘的总投资大概是在25亿左右，有住宅、办公楼、商场，可能还有一个酒店式公寓，量是比较大的。住宅这块我们打算明年年底时开始销售，最高的建筑可能要达到268米左右，住宅的高度在全国也算是领先，因为现在全国住宅最高一般是在150米一下，沈阳我去观测了一下，基本上就是98米以下，我们的住宅可能会在150米以上。

http://sy.house.sina.com.cn/news/2007-11-23/113121389.html

^^ 

According to this interview to the manager of the developer company, the height is 268m. However, the website of the company says 288m.

Hmmm...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

doesn't look like 288m


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

looks like 150m to me


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The render was made before the height was decided. Typical in China


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another monster project is coming. They'll construct 1.2 million sq m on a 90,000 sq m plot. So we can expect another multi tower orgasm here 

The developer is Eton/Yujing(裕景) Group, same company developing the monster Dalian Center, but this project will be much larger, 1.2 million sqm vs 800,000.

The dimensions of this project (both built space and land) are similar to Wulihe City (2x300m, 5x200m, 13x100m+). So, we can expect something really huge here. Hope we can get the first renders soon...

据中国房地产报报道
在中国内地低调发展10余年后，裕景地产集团上个月底在沈阳拿到一黄金地块，成功进入了第6个目标城市。

　　7月20日，中国裕景地产集团通过招拍挂方式以13亿元人民币拿下了沈阳“金廊”28#地块。此前，“大连中心·裕景”于今年4月26日正式动工，沈阳是裕景进入东北的第二站。

　　*裕景地产集团此次拿下的地块是位于青年大街东侧的黄金商业中心地块，毗邻著名的沈阳市政府广场，地块总占地面积约9.4万平方米，规划可建筑面积约为 120万平方米，将建成集星级酒店、五A级写字间、大型商场、高级公寓于一身的建筑综合体，初步计划总投资约80亿元。该项目名称初步定为“沈阳中心·裕景”。*
　　同时，大连项目也是位于城市商业中心的地标性综合体，该集团计划投资约60亿~70亿元。裕景地产常务副总裁兼总经理黄世达表示，沈阳和大连两个项目的投资加起来最保守估计为150亿元，但是地标性建筑都会在投资上继续增加下去，所以这一数额预计至少将达到200亿元。

　　“我们很快就要变成辽宁最大的地产投资者了。”黄世达说。

　　黄世达透露，裕景地产集团近期的投资重点会一直放在东北，并且先集中在沈阳和大连，同时“非常想继续在东北做下去”。合生创展集团原副总裁杨小平目前在裕景担任副总裁的职务，受命分管东北区域业务。对于东北这片价格“洼地”，集团会积极寻找新的机会继续拓展。

　　裕景地产集团是菲律宾首富陈永栽财团旗下的地产公司，进入内地前在香港被称为“豪宅专家”。在香港，裕景兴业有限公司仅次于龚如心的华懋集团，是第二大私人地产企业。

　　进入内地后，裕景仍继续走高端路线，专注于城市地标性建筑。“我们的项目肯定要请最好的建筑公司、顾问公司。”黄世达说。

　　黄世达指着名片上的五个城市说：“北京、上海、深圳、厦门、大连，我们都插了旗，现在又多了一个沈阳。上海项目规模比较小，12万平方米、厦门30万平方米、大连80万平方米、沈阳100万平方米。以后我们希望可以慢慢做到每个城市100万平方米一个项目。”

　　未来，二线城市将是裕景的发展方向，该集团在关注东北的同时，也把目光投向了中部地区。“北京、上海等一线城市已经没有更多机会来做城市中心地区的地标项目，且拿地代价昂贵。而内陆城市机会比较多，也可以做一些比较大的项目。”黄世达说。访谈黄世达：将东北战略进行到底中国房地产报：在大连项目已经开工沈阳拿地之后，裕景地产集团是否会继续在东北投资？

　　黄世达：非常想继续在东北做下去，目前会先集中在辽宁的沈阳和大连，接下来是另两个省份。但是其他地方也要进去，比如说中部。东北还是很有潜力的，很多基础是很稳固的，硬件没问题，问题是软件——人的头脑。东北什么都好，又宽敞，正是因为条件好，才需要继续往前去发展。

　　中国房地产报：裕景会以什么标准选择下一步进入的城市？

　　黄世达：除了北京和上海之外，我们会选择一些中心的二线城市。可以说，我们是在北京逐渐学习，在上海提速，现在全部散出去。二线城市机会比较多，可以做一些比较大的项目。北京、上海已经逐渐跟香港一样了，很难有机会做地标性建筑。

　　中国房地产报：裕景在全国扩张会以什么节奏进行？

　　黄世达：我们的要求比较高，有些东西跟本土的标准不太一样，很多东西一定不会妥协，所以速度不会太快。不过，这几年整个政策环境一直在变，其实对我们是好事。因为很多东西都清楚了，如果不清楚我们就会吃亏。

　　中国房地产报：对于旗下的项目，住宅与商用物业各自所占的开发比例是多少？

　　黄世达：公寓的比重不会超过30%~40%，还是希望以商业为主。

　　中国房地产报：是因为商业地产可以带来持续的收入吗？

　　黄世达：有持续的收入是一部分原因，主要是因为商业地产更有影响力，而且我们在这方面有优势，可以把国外的先进做法带到中国。同时我们也在很努力地本地化，比如合生创展原副总裁杨小平已加入裕景负责东北跟华北区域的业务发展。


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

shenyang is so crazy :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New renders of Dragon Dream Pacific Center. 55 highrises. 2 tallest might be reduced to 300m, but there are another 13x200-240m, so this is anyway the hugest project in China. Still no official.

Renders posted by wertfghdd


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Proposals for Shenyang Eton Center, designed by NBBJ. First proposal shows 2x300m+.


















Many other [crappy little] images here:
http://www.etonhold.com/4xwzx_1jtxw_content.asp?id=120


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good, I saw this somewhere before..


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center, 2x260m. They said that a 70-80fl tower might be added to the final plan.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This project is called 南金廊, not sure about translation. Shenyang should be called the city of twin tower projects.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Proposals for the final design of Moi City, posted by jep2000. 286.8m and 70 floors, 180m, 150m.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Cool, all of the is nice. I like the last proposal's shape the most, but i like Nr. 1 or Nr. 3's facade better.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Final version of Century Huafeng Plaza, 268m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Politec Plaza, 2x250m+. They are constructing a tunnel crossing the river too. Pics by geminiiv


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I found this poster showing the main projects developed by Eton Group. At last we can see some larger images of the coming Shenyang Eton Center. I counted around 70 and 78 floors, including the structure over the roof both towers should be above 300m.

It's the fourth tower starting from the left, btw.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Better render of EETV Headquarters Plaza, 260m, 55 floors. This is the final design.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

simple but nice


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New image of Shenyang Central Plaza. In this render it looks above 70 floors to me.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast WTC might be revised AGAIN. Fortunately, this time would be upwards.

Current version, 260m, 60 floors









Possible new one



























They said that the new version, if confirmed, is likelly to be around 280m. Seems far higher to me...


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

northeast WTC current version is so-so and the possible new version is a lot better looks over 55 stories hopefully they turn it into a supertall especially with its simple but elegant design it'll be worthwhile.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another monster project in Shenyang. Chunhe Block.

Office towers: 1x245m, 1x200m, 1x180m
Serviced apartments: 1x194m, 3x180m, 1x174m
Hotel: 1x174m
Residential towers: 2x200m, 3x180m, 1x157m, 1x151m, 4x140m, 2x111m, 1x108m, 5x100m, 3x94m, 3x71m.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

that TV tower looks totally out of place


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This is likely to be the final design for SR City IBT, 72 floors. Probably shorter than the previous plan. They said they are starting it next month. According to the developer, the whole project should be finished in 2012. Info posted by wangcyxx.


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice 29 towers above 100m in one big project shenyang amazes me yet again!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast WTC, march 16 by endif


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

great updates WTC is lookin ever so fine


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

First International Plaza, by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang Plaza


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Moi Plaza, 286m, 70 floors


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Century Huafeng Plaza, 268m




































http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20080321_4f77efd27c082e120028grfoipbXkRr3.jpg[img]

[img]http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20080321_4f77efd27c082e120028grfoipbXkRr3.jpg


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shimao Wulihe City, 2x300m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Huangchao Wanxin, 200m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center, 2x260m


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

^^ GOD!!!!!! Great Projects.


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG mindboggling stuff so much going on in shenyang and barely anyone has heard of the place incredible great updates zorg


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
There are probably a couple of billion people that has heard of it after all.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang Northeast WTC, Mar 26 by 冰雪白糖


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The city that becomes famous from now on in the world
The city where Japan and a relation are close


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some models of Changbai Island new area, posted by 美好的旅程.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Ruibao Hotel (5 stars)









Mar 31 by geminiiv


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Fanhua Commercial Plaza









Mar 31 by geminiiv


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang Northeast WTC, April 4 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

East International Center, April 4


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang Plaza, April 10


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

how tall will these twins be?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ No idea, around 160m I guess.

Rich Gate City, 398m, 320m+, 320m+, 320m+









April 18 by liuhe


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wulihe City, 300m~, 300m~, 200m+x5









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hang Lung Plaza twins, 330m+, 330m+, 200m+.









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang International Finance Center, 428m, 89 floors.









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang Northeast WTC, 260m+









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Xinhua Technology Plaza









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

EETV Business Headquarters, 260m, 55 floors


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Chamber of Commerce Headquarters










Top International Plaza









April 19


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang Plaza









April 19


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Century Huafeng Plaza, 268m, 60+ floors









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Moi City, 286m and 70 floors, 180m and 56 floors, 150m and 43 floors









April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Huangchao Wanxi Hotel, 216m, 50 floors

April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyang Albany, another large project coming!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanxiang project, May 17 by endif.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast WTC. May 18 by endif. Main tower still on hold, and still no renders of the upwards revision to 282m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Northeast WTC, may 26 by wxo123. Main tower still on hold, probably due to height increase. We can see some workers on the top though, maybe it will start rising again soon. The big plot on the left will host SYIFC, 428m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

East International Center, 218m (190 without spire), 48 floors









June 8 by wsray808


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

First International. June 14 by wsray808


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Liwan International, 47 floors.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Chamber of Commerce Headquarters. July 20 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

First International. July 20 by endif


----------

